# Pier Pressure



## panhandleslim

No reports from Pensacola Pier or Navarre Pier today? If nothing was caught, nothing was caught. What say you?


----------



## REEL STAMAS

Apparently Mum's the word ???


----------



## cobe killer

nothing at p-cola pier . not even 1 seen. hard north wind pushed them out.


----------



## Gaff

Spanish at Navarre


----------



## panhandleslim

*Broke the Silence*

Thanks guys. I figured if something was happening that somebody would have said something but you never know. Seems that the guys who couldn't stop talking before the fish started and who are catching now are not saying a word.


----------



## Fishhead706

Check out the Pensacola Pier FB page; they do a good job of reporting.


----------



## Austin

Thursday, Friday and so far today have been pretty quiet.. Not much to report


----------



## Trill

catching alot of spanish and some sheeps but the sheeps have slowed down lately. im ready for the water to warm up and more pompano come around


----------



## Austin

Trill said:


> catching alot of spanish and some sheeps but the sheeps have slowed down lately. im ready for the water to warm up and more pompano come around


Yep. That's what I'm waiting for. Pomps are my favorite fish to sightfish for.


----------



## Trill

ive always fished for king/cobia on the pier but my wife has started fishing with me and she doesnt like being so crowded at the end so i figured i would target pomps and spanish this year. she hooked a pomp last week on a gotcha but it got off. im pretty new to fishin for pomps from the pier so im looking forward to catching some


----------



## todd in the bay

some action near Ft Pickens...


----------



## panhandleslim

*Ft. Pickens Boat Pier*

Todd, Nice photo. This thread was about pier fishing reports. Hang on tight out there.


----------



## Navarre Pier Rat

If y'all really want to know what we are catching why don't you just go out and actually fish


----------



## panhandleslim

*Seriously???*

Well, I'll give you my excuse but not because of the way you asked the question. For me, it is a 55 or 60 mile trip over there. Now, with gasoline at $3.50 or $4.00 a gallon, depending on the day and due to the fact that some of us don't have and have never had Daddy's credit card, we find it easier to impose on all the people that couldn't shut up before season started. Try engaging your brain before you open your mouth.


----------



## lowprofile

panhandleslim said:


> Well, I'll give you my excuse but not because of the way you asked the question. For me, it is a 55 or 60 mile trip over there. Now, with gasoline at $3.50 or $4.00 a gallon, depending on the day and due to the fact that some of us don't have and have never had Daddy's credit card, we find it easier to impose on all the people that couldn't shut up before season started. Try engaging your brain before you open your mouth.


hmm... i live in crestview and travel 40-70 miles to fish every weekend ... one way.. sometimes twice... and I'm up at 4am every day for work, get off no earlier than 5:30pm and still make the run into Destin during the week to get fresh bait for the weekend...2 or 3 times.

I'll call it laziness and poor financial/time management.

some nice fish around Navarre today.


----------



## marmidor

Come on guys he was just looking for a report. Not starting a pissing match but lets just try to help each other out when we can.


----------



## Navarre Pier Rat

I'm sure y'all all know this saying, " a bad day of fishing beats a good day of work ." So why don't you just make the trip and if your experienced you should be able to expect what we could be catching.


----------



## KnotForReel

panhandleslim said:


> Thanks guys. I figured if something was happening that somebody would have said something but you never know. Seems that the guys who couldn't stop talking before the fish started and who are catching now are not saying a word.



Slim, after you barged into the earlier thread about the Pensacola Beach Pier being annoying and proceeded to bash Kenny Way (remember your "Kwell" post?) and the rest of us locals, if I were you I wouldn't expect many, if any, of the PBP locals to go out of their way to post reports on this forum...just sayin'


P.S. We locals tend to stick together, you might ought to take note of that...


Robin Crush


----------



## panhandleslim

*Nuttin Doin*

So, you guys aren't catching anything or you just can't stand competition? Don't deprive everybody of a report just because you holdin' a grudge.


----------



## jackedup

I have yet to meet a person who's not a regular on the piers that any of them would consider competition. Just someone who's line gets wrapped around theirs when they're jacking a ling up.


----------



## holicori

Low profile...youre a fking tool


----------



## lowprofile

holicori said:


> Low profile...youre a fking tool


this isn't a place for name calling. :thumbup:


----------



## holicori

Not a place to be a dickhead either.


----------



## panhandleslim

*Not 4 Real*



KnotForReel said:


> Slim, after you barged into the earlier thread about the Pensacola Beach Pier being annoying and proceeded to bash Kenny Way (remember your "Kwell" post?) and the rest of us locals, if I were you I wouldn't expect many, if any, of the PBP locals to go out of their way to post reports on this forum...just sayin'
> 
> 
> P.S. We locals tend to stick together, you might ought to take note of that...
> 
> 
> Robin Crush


KNF, If you will go back and read my first post carefully(Pier Annoying), I started off by being very complimentary of most of the people that fish on the pier. At the same time, I mentioned that SOME people were out of control. Out of everything that I said about respect, good people, etc., some people decided to JUMP right on me and say that everybody who had an opinion that didn't align with theirs were whinners and should just sell their fishing equipment. Another words...'don't come out here and crowd us.'....the REGULARS. And that was another comment that was specifically directed toward me. I did take exception to all the THEM vs. US comments. Who wouldn't. This is the type of thinking that starts breeds racism, etnic divisions and cleansing, nazis vs. everybody, etc. Those sounded like...'if you are not a regular, don't come out here'. Now, you dredge all that nonsense up again and start talking about...'We locals'. I seriously don't know what you are talking about. My Great-Great Grandfather was here when Florida first became a state. You came here in what, 2001 and now you want to start lecturing me about not running afoul of the 'locals' of which you include yourself. I don't know you and have nothing against you. As a matter of fact, I don't have anything against the guys that wrote all that other nonsense about not wanting tourists, or women and children on the pier. You find people like that everywhere you go. But, I support their RIGHT to free speech. I even support that kids right to say that 'if I want to know what going on why don't I just come down here and fish'. Then you jump in...talk about barging into a thread. I'm sure if these people are catching fish out there, they are just sitting on that information because they wouldn't want the THEMS out there. Too bad the whole thing won't operate on the fees of just ten people unless somebody wants to petition the state to let them finance and build a private pier out there. So, if you think I have alienated some of your friends who love to put everybody in terms of US (regulars) vs. THEM, I really don't give a curling dog's lipstick.


----------



## KnotForReel

Well I'm Native American if you want to get into a pissing match about who was in FL first, but suffice it to say that yes I did officially move here in 2001 and I neither live on "Daddy's Credit Card" nor do I suffer from a sense of entitlement. I worked my 25 years in the workforce and until you've put in all of yours, I'd rather you just stop making blanket statements about a group of people you really know nothing about.

And it's not that the "regulars" don't want tourists, women or children on the pier, they just don't abide the "gung ho" "know it all types", which quite frankly, you come off as...

And yeah I was lecturing you about running afoul of the locals, just like you've tried lecturing me and the rest of the locals in your "US vs. THEM" manifesto, your insulting posts about the regulars running their mouths before the spring ling run and how we now have lockjaw because you think we're afraid of a little competition.

Once again, I can assure you that the lockjaw you're experiencing on this thread has nothing to do with the "THEMS", ethnic cleansing, Naziism or any other BS Race/Ethnic Card you want to play...it's you Mister, plain and simple...your attitude is very snarky and condescending and frankly I don't do condescending and neither do the "regulars" who fish the PBP...

And as far as being afraid of a little competition, I have one question: Exactly how many ling have you actually decked on the PB Pier anyway? You go out there and stand shoulder to shoulder with men that could've had careers in the NFL, see fish from a distance of half a mile or more, wait for 'em to swim within casting distance without giving it away, and then feather and work your jig so that a big sow ling eats it like it's the first meal she's ever had, fight her tooth and nail (while dealing with the 5 nitwits who threw over you due to either excitement or stupidity) for 30 minutes and then bring her to the gaff without losing either your cool or your jig, yeah you come on out there, do that in a crowd of 20 or so elite ling fishermen (like I have) and then and only then will I or anyone else for that matter even consider you as being anything other than an amateur.


And just to show you I bear no ill will, how the heck did you get KNF out of KFR?....lol

Oh and I like your curling dog lipstick statement but it begs the question, exactly what is a curling dog?


----------



## salt-life

Haha there sure is a lot of bitching on this site. We arnt 10 anymore guys... Im sure im gonna get "if you dont like it then use a different site" but im pretty sure everyones with me and sick of going on almost every thread and see a bunch of grown men making an ass of themselves and acting like a damn kid. This internet conversation would be the same if y'all were face to face. Just sayin:thumbup:


----------



## sniperpeeps

:beerier threads are always entertaining


----------



## vickroid

sniperpeeps said:


> :beerier threads are always entertaining


 LMAO, I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## panhandleslim

*True Fisherman*

Coulda / Shoulda, great, great grand-daughter of Chief Osceola; I am really starting to warm up to you Topper. Anybody that can spin a fishing tale like that is a true fisherman. Not to be condescending but you do realize that a half mile or more is 900 yards. I think I am going to have to nominate some of these people for the Fishing Hall of Fame.


----------



## lowprofile

panhandleslim said:


> So, you guys aren't catching anything or you just can't stand competition? Don't deprive everybody of a report just because you holdin' a grudge.


well if you feel you have the skills and knowledge necessary to bring competition upon the pier guys, you really shouldn't need reports telling you where, when and how to fish... right?

:thumbsup:

i went to navarre today. lots of action of different species. Mako at Panama too.


----------



## panhandleslim

*Truer Words Were Never Spoken*

You are so right, LPF. I should be a clairvoyant.


----------



## jackedup

Slim she's not kidding. I've stood there for close to five minutes after some of guys called first shot and when I finally saw the fish,WAY out of range, and the speed it was swimming, 900 yds can't be far off. Don't know if they saw the unmistakable wake or they actually could see the fish, but the best out there have binoculars for eyes.


----------



## panhandleslim

*Drinkin the Kool-Aid*

Heh, JackedUp, 

I don't think I've ever accused her of mis-representing, I just wanted to be sure that she was aware of how far 1/2 mile was. I admire the fact that she stands up for her group; even when they say absurd things. I'm not sure if it's loyalty or hero worship; same as I'm not sure about the North Koreans and Kim-Jung Un.


----------



## jackedup

Ya know slim if your posts don't make you seem like enough of a douche your titles sure do. The lady asked you a simple question and all the talking you do I'm curious too, how many ling have you caught off the pier? And yeah those guys should be in the fishing hall of fame.


----------



## HappyHourHero

This thread is a great example of why you won't find me at the pier. Elitists and haters are not my idea of good company. Props to anyone that tolerates that on a regular basis.


----------



## rosco725

There is no way someone saw a fish coming from 900yrds not happening!! I do this every day this time of year an fished with alot of the best fisherman in the gulf and even they would say it would have to be perfect conditions to see one 400yds and it would have to be a monster fish. 900...impossable


----------



## delta dooler

900... impossible, 400....impossible.... another thread with a bunch of elite 
"splinter toes" acting like it takes a genious to catch a fish .:whistling:


----------



## KnotForReel

HappyHourHero said:


> This thread is a great example of why you won't find me at the pier. Elitists and haters are not my idea of good company. Props to anyone that tolerates that on a regular basis.





Oh boo hoo, need a tissue? You crybabies are hilarious!


----------



## KnotForReel

delta dooler said:


> 900... impossible, 400....impossible.... another thread with a bunch of elite
> "splinter toes" acting like it takes a genious to catch a fish .:whistling:



Child, please...


----------



## sniperpeeps

delta dooler said:


> 900... impossible, 400....impossible....


Agreed. At 900 yards in perfect visibility on flat ground, an adult human is basically featureless and looks somewhat like a blob. A fish in the water that far away....no way anyone could see it. Lets put this in perspective, this would be like standing on Destin bridge and spotting a fish outside the jetty.


----------



## KnotForReel

Well off to the pier for another great day of ling fishing....


----------



## KnotForReel

sniperpeeps said:


> Agreed. At 900 yards in perfect visibility on flat ground, an adult human is basically featureless and looks somewhat like a blob. A fish in the water that far away....no way anyone could see it. Lets put this in perspective, this would be like standing on Destin bridge and spotting a fish outside the jetty.




Yeah let's do that, put it all into perspective: A bunch of whiney keyboard cowboys who have nothing better to do than to descend upon every post anyone makes in the Pier section of this forum trying to start sh** about how everyone on the PBP is a racist/elitist/Nazi intolerant hater who has "splinter toes" from running up and down the pier chasing everything from rays to boats to their own tails....

That's not the pier I've fished weekly for the last 12 plus years and those are not the people I've come to think of as family.

And when you get on a forum that I've been on since 2003 when John Soule had it, and start bashing my "family" then yeah I got something to say...usually it's to try and soothe the ruffled feathers but some of you jerks are simply impossible to reason with...hell half of you couldn't spell cat if I spotted you the "c" and the "t" yet you want to make it sound like we're all a bunch of backwoods, ******* idiots....I don't think so 


And I couldn't care less if you believe don't believe or WTF ever lieve about my statement that I've seen some of the best pier fishermen spot a wad of ling at half a mile...ask Derek Wall, Kenny Way, Tony Wood next time you have the temerity to even come to the pier...


In the meantime, I will continue spending this glorious spring at the pier during what is turning out to be a Blue Ribbon ling season while the rest of you can try and find some other forum to find a local fishing report on...


----------



## Austin

I've been fishing the pier every day I can get out there for years. Most of you are just going on what you have HEARD, which is just about all stereotypical BS. How about making an effort to come out and see how the pier REALLY is, other than being to scared and decide to stay away and just talk badly about something that you actually have no first hand experience with, and know nothing about. I've got a full time job, and a good education. You wan't to say everyone on there is trash? You are DEAD WRONG. Stay away if you want, it's no worry to me. More room for me on the rail. If you would actually like to consider making a trip or two out there, and actually see what the pier is all about versus what I would say, is missing out, then let me know. You are MORE than welcome to come on out, and see what you've been wrong about all along. Just let me know.


----------



## startzc

If you had any idea how to use your eyes you would know this is possible. I can shoot a "featureless" blob human silhouette at 600meters with iron sights and a standard issue M16A2 rifle. I have shot 1200 meter silhouette targets with a M2 .50 caliber machine gun(on single shot) with iron sights also. Don't say it's not possible just because you can't do it. 

I fished the PBP for 2 days last year on vacation and had never fished the gulf or a pier before and nobody there was elitist. I had a rental rod and no gear and people were giving me rigs when I broke off and teaching me how to tie a steel leader after I lost a nice King. My guess is like Austin said you are just ignorant of the truth and too scared to find out for yourself. Hell, I'm moving to the area partially because of how nice those people were.


----------



## HappyHourHero

I was admittedly making assumptions based upon my one and only experience on the pier and what I have read in threads and by word of mouth. The one time I went out there a guy kept landing Bonitas and would smash them into the deck to kill them and then would throw them back over. I am not cool with that and I also understand that 1 one guy doing that over a year ago is not an accurate representation of the pier community as a whole.

I may go out there to form a better opinion sometime soon but I hesitate for 2 reasons. One, I want my fishing to be enjoyable, not having to deal with people being assholes and I have little patience for line tangles. The second and more frightening reason is that I may end up liking it and will find that I need more new gear which would further thin my wallet. I may give it a shot soon if I get off early on some weekday. I dont think I could put up with the weekday crowd.

Also, I dont have a pier net or gaff, are people that have them helpful or is it poor form to show up without one?


----------



## southern yakker

HappyHourHero said:


> I was admittedly making assumptions based upon my one and only experience on the pier and what I have read in threads and by word of mouth. The one time I went out there a guy kept landing Bonitas and would smash them into the deck to kill them and then would throw them back over. I am not cool with that and I also understand that 1 one guy doing that over a year ago is not an accurate representation of the pier community as a whole.
> 
> I may go out there to form a better opinion sometime soon but I hesitate for 2 reasons. One, I want my fishing to be enjoyable, not having to deal with people being assholes and I have little patience for line tangles. The second and more frightening reason is that I may end up liking it and will find that I need more new gear which would further thin my wallet. I may give it a shot soon if I get off early on some weekday. I dont think I could put up with the weekday crowd.
> 
> Also, I dont have a pier net or gaff, are people that have them helpful or is it poor form to show up without one?


Try it out and see if you like it
I'm not a big fan of it but a lot of people are
If you hook a fish I'm sure someone will help you get it up with their gaff or net so I wouldn't worry about it


----------



## jackedup

I tore my net up bonita fishing a few years ago and haven't got another one and haven't ever had a pier gaff. There's only been one time I couldn't get someone to net/gaff my fish and that was when everyone on the end was hooked up. The only bad thing about not having your own net/gaff is if everyone that has one leaves then you have to get someone to run to the shack.


----------



## Austin

HappyHourHero said:


> I was admittedly making assumptions based upon my one and only experience on the pier and what I have read in threads and by word of mouth. The one time I went out there a guy kept landing Bonitas and would smash them into the deck to kill them and then would throw them back over. I am not cool with that and I also understand that 1 one guy doing that over a year ago is not an accurate representation of the pier community as a whole.
> 
> I may go out there to form a better opinion sometime soon but I hesitate for 2 reasons. One, I want my fishing to be enjoyable, not having to deal with people being assholes and I have little patience for line tangles. The second and more frightening reason is that I may end up liking it and will find that I need more new gear which would further thin my wallet. I may give it a shot soon if I get off early on some weekday. I dont think I could put up with the weekday crowd.
> 
> Also, I dont have a pier net or gaff, are people that have them helpful or is it poor form to show up without one?


I wish any of us that fish the pier regularly would have caught the guy killing then throwing back bonita. He would have been in for an ass chewing.

As far as your two reasons, I'm willing to bet that it will be you loving it, and decided that you need new gear!

As far as getting line tangles, it happens on occasion. It is a LONG pier, and you will pretty much always be able to find a spot to yourself or with friends.

And for pier nets, I keep one in the car, just in case, but rarely need it. Folks on the pier usually bring their own gaffs and nets, and you will generally never have a problem getting someone to help get your fish on deck. If you are worried about it, just try to find a spot withing reach of someone you see that does have a net.




Southern - What do you not like about the pier? I think I can change your mind man. I fish on the weekends, since with my job, that's the only days I can. Let me know, AVID has my number and has been wanting to get out there as well. We can set something up to where I can get you both out there and show you guys the ropes!


----------



## sniperpeeps

startzc said:


> If you had any idea how to use your eyes you would know this is possible. I can shoot a "featureless" blob human silhouette at 600meters with iron sights and a standard issue M16A2 rifle. I have shot 1200 meter silhouette targets with a M2 .50 caliber machine gun(on single shot) with iron sights also. Don't say it's not possible just because you can't do it.
> 
> I fished the PBP for 2 days last year on vacation and had never fished the gulf or a pier before and nobody there was elitist. I had a rental rod and no gear and people were giving me rigs when I broke off and teaching me how to tie a steel leader after I lost a nice King. My guess is like Austin said you are just ignorant of the truth and too scared to find out for yourself. Hell, I'm moving to the area partially because of how nice those people were.


Hmmm, why are you guys attacking me? All I said was it wasn't possible to see a cobia from a pier at a half a mile. Heck, I'll put $500 on it. Never once did I say anything as to the character, financial situation, or anything else pertaining to the caliber of folks fishing the pier.

Startzc, as for your shooting comments, I can assure you as I spent 3 years as an instructor at sniper school on Ft. Benning, and another 5 as a line sniper, that I am very aware of what a silhouette and what a real person looks like from all ranges and the capabilities of the M16A2 with Iron sights (thats why is has a BDC built into the iron sights). I also have perfect vision and myself can spot fish from a great distance, as anyone who has fished with me can vouch for. That being said, seeing a cobia from a half mile away just isn't going to happen. 1/4 mile would be a lot more reasonable and realistic range and even then it would take a pair of very good eyes. I understand people exaggerate sometimes, especially when excited. I did it the other day when we caught a 45 lb cobe, I called my buddy and told him we had a jumbo. After I calmed down about ten minutes later and looked in the box to have another look, I realized it wasn't as big as I originally thought.

Again, why all the hostility towards me?? I grep up fishing a pier, I know what it's about. I used to drag Gag's up off the PCB pier when I was a kid. No doubt there are some good fisherman (and ladies) on the pier.

Oh and Startzc, I think you have been reading to many stories about gunny Hathcock in Nam with your M2 story......


----------



## delta dooler

....


----------



## marmidor

sniperpeeps said:


> Hmmm, why are you guys attacking me? All I said was it wasn't possible to see a cobia from a pier at a half a mile. Heck, I'll put $500 on it. Never once did I say anything as to the character, financial situation, or anything else pertaining to the caliber of folks fishing the pier.
> 
> Startzc, as for your shooting comments, I can assure you as I spent 3 years as an instructor at sniper school on Ft. Benning, and another 5 as a line sniper, that I am very aware of what a silhouette and what a real person looks like from all ranges and the capabilities of the M16A2 with Iron sights (thats why is has a BDC built into the iron sights). I also have perfect vision and myself can spot fish from a great distance, as anyone who has fished with me can vouch for. That being said, seeing a cobia from a half mile away just isn't going to happen. 1/4 mile would be a lot more reasonable and realistic range and even then it would take a pair of very good eyes. I understand people exaggerate sometimes, especially when excited. I did it the other day when we caught a 45 lb cobe, I called my buddy and told him we had a jumbo. After I calmed down about ten minutes later and looked in the box to have another look, I realized it wasn't as big as I originally thought.
> 
> Again, why all the hostility towards me?? I grep up fishing a pier, I know what it's about. I used to drag Gag's up off the PCB pier when I was a kid. No doubt there are some good fisherman (and ladies) on the pier.
> 
> Oh and Startzc, I think you have been reading to many stories about gunny Hathcock in Nam with your M2 story......


Haha.......and BOOM GOES THE DYNAMITE!!


----------



## startzc

Most of that was at the other people saying you cant see that far, I know from other posts that you are not a "hater" on pier guys. I was a weapons instructor with the SARG for 2 years and we would routinely shoot single shot at the 1200 silhouettes to prove to scared N.G. kids that it was indeed an accurate weapon. Granted that was on a tripod with [email protected] and a good spotter. Thanks for your service BTW.


----------



## sniperpeeps

It's all good....everyone needs to remember this is fishing and this forum is for talking about fishing (except the offtopic). The personal attacks and such are really unnecessary and in my opinion are detrimental to the forum.


----------



## Little birdie

well some of the splinter toe elitists are fixing to get fined good and 1 will probably lose his charter license for exceeding the 1 cobe per person per day bag limit. Maybe they should've let someone else catch them...


----------



## jackedup

I'm sure those guys hooked the fish and let someone else gaff them, besides I really don't think facebook pics are considered evidence for exceeding bag limits.


----------



## Navarre Pier Rat

What's the big deal if they caught two in one day, hell just think what boats out of destin and Pensacola do. You've got to be good to catch one but when you catch two in one day then your pretty damn good.


----------



## tiderider

sniper, again (as usual) you're wrong. I've been fishing the concrete monsters for better than 40 years and seeing fish in a wave at 8 or 9 hundred yards out is not only possible but is done quite often. 400 yards is pretty much an easy spot for most folks.


----------



## sniperpeeps

tiderider said:


> sniper, again (as usual) you're wrong. I've been fishing the concrete monsters for better than 40 years and seeing fish in a wave at 8 or 9 hundred yards out is not only possible but is done quite often. 400 yards is pretty much an easy spot for most folks.


I'm sorry but I find that hard to believe. Guess ill just be wrong as usual on that. My guess is that since there is no point of reference on water to gauge the distance the fish are being spotted, a little exaggeration is taking place. Since I am usually wrong could you point out the other things that I am wrong about also? Just so I know because I'm not sure.


----------



## tiderider

Have a nice day Snipes.


----------



## TCJ

It would seem that taking a proven Marine Sniper's word on sight and distance would much, if not completely outweigh any guy that has fished a pier for any amount of time. Almost sounds like a joke it's so lopsided. 

Sniperpeeps, Thank You for your service to our country.


----------



## panhandleslim

No disrespect to any Marine snipers who might be out there but I believe Sniperpeeps was/or is an Army Sniper as well as a Sniper Instructor.


----------



## sniperpeeps

Look, it's just a difference of opinion. It's not a big deal, and there is no reason to get all defensive and think that I think anything less of any pier fisherman because I think they can't see a cobia at 900 yards. I did not and have not said anything derogatory about the pier or pier fisherman, just voiced my difference of opinion about the range that you can see a fish from the pier. If you really think they can, great! I'm just saying I think that is unrealistic.


----------



## tiderider

It all good sniper. It can't be done everyday, but there are days when the water is clear, the sun it bright and the waves are big when that shiny old brown fish sticks out a very, very long ways out.


----------

